# Opinions on declawing



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

We are planning on getting the girls spayed soon. They will be a year old in January. I planned on doing it sooner but with all of Argos' vet visits this summer and getting all of the girls' shots done we haven't had the money. It will cost me a little less than $400 to have them spayed and declawed. Since we got them, they have put quite a few nail marks in my new, leather computer chair. I honestly can live with that. Persephone is a climber and several times has fallen. She gets pretty high up and falls and doesn't always land on her feet. Pandora isn't quite as bad. They both also like playing with Argos' tail, especially when he is sleeping. I'm really concerned that they will wind up putting a puncture or a scratch on it and, with his compulsive behavior, he will wind up mutilating himself again. I understand completely what declawing a cat is and I'm not real fond of the idea. But, I also don't want them getting hurt, hurting Argos, or destroying our property. My mother in law says she considers it as bad as animal cruelty and gave me a hard time about it. I didn't pay much attention considering the fact that I don't look at my mother in law as a responsible pet owner. I realize I could be opening a nasty debate, but I do value all of your opinions. They are indoor cats btw. Pandora is still not as socilized as we would like. Since he had no intention in keeping her, my brother in law didn't give them much attention. Persephone is coming around nicely but Pandora is kind of spazzy. It's next to impossible to do any kid of grooming or brushing. I haven't seen any sign of them being in heat, but they have been mounting each other during the last couple of days. So, I really need to get this done. If I declaw, I want to do it while they are already under for being spayed. So, should I declaw or not? Please be honest.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

P.S. I should mention that they are currently climbing the walls (they're drywall) at this very minute.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I'm really not a fan of declawing. My opinion is if you have any other option, don't do it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am not a fan of declawing myself. I do have a rescue that showed up at the house with all four paws declawed and it doesn;t bother him and still goes outside. But had it been me I wouldn;t have done that to him.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I personally would NEVER declaw a cat. I'm on your MIL's team on this one. Have you considered Soft Claws? Here's a link:

http://www.softclaws.com/

I sell a lot of these and my customers say they really work.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

VERY STRONGLY OPPOSED!

Not something I'd do. And I'd actively and very forcefully, but politely, try to disuade anyone I knew from doing it too. I consider it cruel.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you cut their nails regularly?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My parents are thinking about this right now too. They adopted the stray kitten I found. The Vet was neither pro or con, but I've heard horror stories about pain and life long discomfort after declawing. I wouldn't want to inflict that future on any kitty. I asked my parents to reconsider. They are concerned about the scratching and climbing too. They are going to buy one of those carpeted climbing posts and see if that works.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Pandora's I wont cut. I had to have the vet do it. She goes insane when you mess with her. The vet tech had to hold her by the scruff of her neck while the vet cut. Persephone isn't as bad when it comes to doing things to her. Then again, she likes attention and loves to be pet. I can count on 1 hand the number of times since we got them that Pandora has let us pet her and enjoyed it. I don't really want to declaw. Persephone came home right after having her nails cut and that night climbed the curtain and fell. Maybe the soft claws will work. Possessions can be replaced. I'd hate for her to break a leg or worse. I'm still wondering how we would get them on Pandora. Hopefully spaying her will mellow her out a bit.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

We have one of the carpeted things too. They do scratch on it which is good. But, Persephone still climbs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She will settle down about having her nails trimmed. My Zoey had to be scruffed for the first few years, but now I can trim her nails all by myself. Soft Paws work wonders. I had another cat who used to claw my carpet so I used Soft Paws on him. After using them a couple of times, he stopped clawing the carpet and I never had to put them on him again.

I am very opposed to declawing. Using Soft Paws will discourage the climbing, too.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

My experience with declawing, is it seems to bring out a mean streak in cats. Every cat I know who was declawed turned out to be a nasty vicious biter! And God help the cat if he/she manages to get out... they have no real defense against predators except their teeth and by the time they get close enough to a dog or coyote to use them, its too late. 
I also have read that human analogy would be to remove the tips of your fingers to the first joint. I don't know how true that is, but its some else to research and think about.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I am opposed to declawing. When I was little we had a siamese cat that my mother had declawed. This cat was aggressive to begin with. Even though he had no claws he would bite and wrap is front paws around you and kick and shred you with his back claws. He also after the declawing, walked with a slight limp. Declawing in like amputating your finger at the first knuckle. I currently have 5 cats. 2 of my cats like to claw my furniture. I cut their nails every couple of weeks. I unfortunately didn't keep up with it like I should have and now I need a new couch. I don't buy expensive furniture because I have animals. I am planning on using the soft paws on the 2 cats when I get a new couch. 
If it comes down to someone getting rid of a cat because of scratching then I guess declawing would be acceptable. But it really should be a LAST resort. 
Here is a pic of Rascal coming out of my couch :uhoh:


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have a problem with it. I have to admit, I was shocked the first time I assisted with a declaw. I don't know what I was expecting, but it is amputating the tip of their toe at the first joint. We only declaw the front claws, I don't think we ever did all four paws on a cat.

Just some things for you to be aware of to help in your decision:

* It is best to do it while they are under for their spay surgery, so just one anesthesia. 
* Young, light weight cats will bounce back much more quickly than older heavier cats. 
* While they are recovering, you will need to keep them in a small area with food, water and litter box close by so they don't have to walk around far to find them. Some cats bounce around like nothing happened, some get very depressed.
* They will need to be indoors the rest of their lives. They can still climb trees without their front claws, but they are still limited in their defense.
* If you have fairly docile cats, most will do ok after the surgery. If you have one that is already moody and prone to scratch or bite, declawing can make them much more aggressive. If they can't scratch, they will definately bite.
* Some will still go through the motions of scratching on furniture. Some will start scratching with their back claws. 
* You can cause some behavioral problems in some cats, such as not using the litter box anymore, biting, and basically being neurotic. 

Those are a few things I have noticed. The majority of the young cats did just fine with declawing and didn't act any differently. I would rather see a cat declawed, and kept inside where they are safe, than tossed outside permanently or given away because they are tearing the house apart. 

I don't have a problem with barn cats or even inside/outside cats, and I think those kind should never be declawed. But typically, inside only cats are healthier, safer and live longer. It sounds like your cats are only inside 100% of the time, and if this surgery is the only thing that keeps them in, and keeps your house intact, then I don't personally have an issue with it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to say, I have two cats that are declawed. I adopted them from the shelter young and had been done already. They are two of the calmest cats that I have ever owned. Not a mean bone in their body and one is the friendliest cat. My youngest cat isnt declawed and I havent ever had a problem with her hurting or scratching any of the dogs or the cats. Now I do have to keep her nails trimmed because she loves wood and has put a groove in one of my doorframes with her clawing if I dont trim them.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't have pro or cons...its really up to the owner but I believe its good to know the risks.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would never have a cat declawed and consider it cruel.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 9 cats in my house and my very first 2 I adopted 6 years ago are declwed. I will never do it again. I also will not allow any of my fosters to go to a home who plans on declawing them. My dad and step mom are included in the groups of people I have denied adopting one of my fosters,because they declaw all their cats. It is an unnecessary procedure that is done because the owner is too lazy to train their cat to scratch on appropriate things, and not on their furnture.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

They are learning to scratch on appropriate things. They are still less than a year old and we've only had them for like 3 months. Socializing with humans is another thing that is still a work in progress. They are getting better. I think my biggest concern is Persephone. She loves to climb but hasn't figured out how to get down and winds up falling. I'm really concerned that she will get hurt. I think we will try the soft claws thing. I have made an appointment to have them spayed Thursday without declawing them. Thank you for your advice. I was really having a big moral dilema with this. Rich has always had his cats that he had before declawed but didn't understand what was done. We only have the 2 girls. I explained it all to him and I think he's okay with not doing it. They still have alot of learning to do so I'm sure that she will learn what she can and cannot climb up.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I also find it sad that some people value their material possessions more than their animals.


Edited to say I'm glad you decided against it. They are still young and hyper, butafter awhile they will calm down. My lay around all day and barely move.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, like I said before, it's just a chair. It got all of its little holes the first couple of weeks we had them. I can replace possessions after they learn. Argos was never destructive as he learned as a little pup what was his to chew on. I was lucky. This honestly was never about the possessions they would tear up as much as the climbing and falling. I would hate for her to get hurt. Fortunately, I've been there most times to save her. I don't really think Argos is fond of them using his tail for a toy.

On a different note, Argos loves to chase them. He's just playing and not trying to hurt them. I don't have a room that I can close the girls in where they wouldn't get accidentally let out after they get spayed. I could keep them in my room but Argos has always slept with us. My brother in law had both of his momma cats spayed and the one was up running around so bad that she split herself back open. I think energetic kittens will be harder to keep down than my lazy Golden. By the way, I have never had a female so we've never experienced spaying. Do I need to possibly crate them atleast the first night or should I let them do as they want?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Soft Claws are a good option. You can also get clear double sided tape and put strips of it on the corners of your furniture or wherever you don't want them scratching, they don't like the sticky tape and won't scratch there. I would really discourage you from having them declawed. I'm sure you know it is actually cutting the end of the toe bone off. You can end up with lame cats, cats that won't use the litter box because they can't dig without claws, and other behaviour problems.


----------

